# PrinHead is not adjusting heigh epson 1390



## justbesmart (Jun 3, 2014)

First off sorry if i have posted this in the wrong section but i could not see a subforum for epson dtg printers.
I have using epson 1390 dtg flatbed printer and the problem is Printer Head is not adjusting height properly . why its happing from today morning don`t know why look the screenshot which i have attach with post

Sorry for bad English

Thanks in advance 

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-sbmhLXGxdyk/VPoAnYvuTII/AAAAAAAAFAI/xyGFJ_GZnng/s1600/IMG_20150305_221457.jpg


----------



## justbesmart (Jun 3, 2014)

Please help me out if any one can please guide me


----------

